# New lighting problems



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, 

I just bought an 55W Interpet T5 compact starter unit and lamp for my new tank and was quite worried to find that the instructions inside the box say that it must be kept in a dry place and not splashed. I had naively thought that all dedicated aquarium lighting would be splashproof. (Previously I've always bought all-in-one aquarium kits, but because I wanted more light for plants I've had to try to put it all together myself.) What can I do - I wanted the light right over the water maybe three inches from the waterline? 


Is there any way to make it watertight or to to stop it getting splashed? The instructions kind of imply that I would have to use a condensation tray below it, but my hood won't allow one of those without sealing up the tank from the air. The only thing I can think of here is to cut a piece of glass and mount it under the light and seal the edges with silicon sealant to make a kind of splash guard. I could make the glass just cover the tank below the light so it wouldn't seal it off. It wouldn't completely splash proof it but it would be pretty good. Would this work? It also says that it needs to be well ventilated - there are two big holes in the back of the hood about 1 1/2" across would they be enough, or do I need to get some vents or something? 


I really don't know how to solve this one. Has anyone got any experience with this kind of thing? 


Thanks in advance, 


Muddy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Could you post a link to the fixture so we know what it looks like?


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Sure...




























If it helps, here's the tank I'm wanting to fit it to:










...and here's a close-up of the hood...










Many Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there a reflector assembly with that kit? I know it's a bit off track, but you'll really get a lot more light with a nice reflector. Using a nice parabolic reflector like the ones offered at www.ahsupply.com will help to ensure you get all the light into the tank. I would say that is more important than having it close enough to the top of the water.


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Im not an expert but I put some of my lights over the water without covering them, even though it is recomemded not to. I am just carful with the light when Im working on the tank, other than that the bulb only gets a little mineral spots on them but I change them any way.(then again I have never had or herd of any bad experiences) I find that with glass pertecting the lighting wether on the fixture or over the top of the tank there is more cleaning required to keep lighting levels sufficient, and water minerals are not easy to get off often. 

It wil be interesting to see what others methods are hear.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Is there a reflector assembly with that kit?


No there isn't one but I bought a 24" Arcadia reflector instead. I will try to install this above the lamp - it has holes which should allow me to put the lamp clips through it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Then you should be fine installing the light to the top of the canopy. It will still reflect plenty of light into the tank that way.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

I currently have 2x 55w Interpet bulbs (exactly the same as yours) directly 1 inch from the water. Never had any problems. Unless you have very "splashy fish", I would be more worried about condensation buildup when the lights are switched off. 

By using a spacer on the far end clip (the 55W bulb is held on by 2 clips) I angled the bulbs slightly downwards so any rogue water ran off the safe end of the bulb, rather than into the electrical fixture. Also, I used plastic tie-wraps to hold the bulbs securely on - this was never a problem, despite the heat these bulbs give off.

Ventilation : hmmm.. I have 2 of these bulbs in an enclosed plastic canopy. They got quite hot. I bought highly reflective heat resistant silver tape from an automotive shop (designed for use in engine bays) and lined the inside of the canopy with that. It worked very well. Having said that, I had a bit less ventilation than you, more wattage and a less substantial hood. I think you will be fine. If you think its getting a little hot, install little CPU fans - it's an easy job, believe me!


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

fisherelli said:


> By using a spacer on the far end clip (the 55W bulb is held on by 2 clips) I angled the bulbs slightly downwards so any rogue water ran off the safe end of the bulb, rather than into the electrical fixture. Also, I used plastic tie-wraps to hold the bulbs securely on - this was never a problem, despite the heat these bulbs give off.
> 
> Ventilation : hmmm.. I have 2 of these bulbs in an enclosed plastic canopy. They got quite hot. I bought highly reflective heat resistant silver tape from an automotive shop (designed for use in engine bays) and lined the inside of the canopy with that. It worked very well. Having said that, I had a bit less ventilation than you, more wattage and a less substantial hood. I think you will be fine. If you think its getting a little hot, install little CPU fans - it's an easy job, believe me!


Wow thanks for the spot on advice - there's nothing like talking to someone who's been there and done it. I will do the spacer thing you mention - it sounds like a really smart idea and probably the tie-wraps too. CPU fans are an idea I hadn't thought of - I think I have at least one of those knocking around in my PC parts bin - if it gets a bit hot I'll give that a try.

Thanks again!

Muddy


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Makin' me nervous...........

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZapppppppppp!

Electricity and water are poor companions. Please be careful. It's a great hobby, but not really worth dying for.


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

no probs muddy. As Guaiac says, BE CAREFUL. As long as you're careful and thorough, there's a good chance you'll live.

How about a mini splash guard just over the fixtures?


----------

